# Baby Frost jumped, missed cage door, and fell to his death...



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi everyone...

My rescue had two new baby boys surrendered. 

Fost and Wynter, Tika and Amazi's brothers.

I hadn't even introduced Frost yet..
Him and Wynter were playing in their cage, and Frost decided to try and jump from his hammock to the cage door, it's only three inches away from the door, but he somehow missed and tumbled down to the cage floor, I have a huge cage and we must have landed the wrong way.. He crawled up to the first shelf and he passed away in the box within ten minutes..

My boyfriend was unaware that he had injured himself.. but even if we had known, I'm not sure we could have saved him...

Poor baby was only two months old...

RIP Frost.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww that's so sad I am so sorry to here that


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My condolences to you, Wynter, Tika, and Amazi. poor baby.


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this, such a young age. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that! I can only imagine how you feel, and at two months old oh god if I were you I'd die! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AJ Black-Savage (Aug 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear this  xxxxxx


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I think that's what happened to milky. Cori (my daughter) came and got me and said he screamed and now he's laying weird. His breathing was shallow and wasn't moving so I grabbed him and started petting him and blood started to come out of his nose and mouth and he passed in my arms as I was rocking him. I have never cried so hard... I'm sorry you went through that 💜


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry, I can't even imagine going through something like that...


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

This really makes me think. My boys are so clumsy they fall and tumble around all the time. I just laugh it off and make fun of them for being clumsy. I'm sorry for your loss ♥ poor sweet little baby.. rip.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

I;ve made sure it can't happen to any other ratd. Now there is a giant shirt made into a safety net/hammock for them in the middle.

On another note, typing with rats on the keyboard is tough. 

Poor boy just was the victim of a tragic accident...


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

What do you mean nyssaandneko? 

If I did I never intended to....

He was a sweet yet scared little baby that by some horrible luck fell the wrong way...


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard losing a rat that young. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow, that's awful. And all the times my girls shove each other off of dressers, tables, etc., I wonder now that they have not been injured.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

Aww I'm so sorry <3 so young...


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

First of all, I'm very sorry for your loss Ruka. But I've had two week old rats fall over 10 feet and land on concrete. Yes the poor baby squeaked and ran around a bit, but shook off the fall in a matter of seconds. I stumbled going down the stairs and although I caught myself I launched the rattie forward and it didn't stop until the concrete sidewalk stopped it's forwards momentum and downwards decent. And believe it, or not I've seen a lot worse with no injury to the rat.

I'm thinking your poor baby wasn't going to make it even before it missed the jump. Don't beat yourself up on this one. If young and even older rats could be broken from falling six feet or less, I would never have had one last a week.... When Fuzzy Rat was already over two years old and couldn't climb down from my computer desk, she would actually walk to the edge and drop herself off to the floor on purpose...splat! Basically it was a 3 foot fall and she might do it multiple times a day. 

If I were a gambling man, I'd bet something else killed your rat and missing the jump and the fall were only coincidental.


----------



## wellhello (Apr 29, 2013)

That is so sad, but keep in mind they love leaping and are very small. Sometimes it happens...especially if it's a new environment.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 31, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. You must be heartbroken.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Rest in peace little Frost.. I always hear about falling accidents and every time one of mine falls, I panic. Can't imagine how you must feel, I'm so sorry


----------

